# Floyd Rose & Spring tension problem



## NoOneOne (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi, I just wanted to be sure that my problem with my FR is the spring thing.

So, I got an LTD M-400 which has a licensed FR, yesterday I changed the strings to .010-052 (heavier gauge than previous set) and now whenever I tune my strings, the bridge tilts way too high so I screwed the screws in the back of the guitar to increase spring tension (have only 3 springs). The tension is now at maximum and the bridge is still way too up high. Does this mean that I need more than 3 springs to get a perfect balance with my new gauge strings? Will getting another 2 springs solve my problem or should I just buy .09 strings? Thanks in advance !


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 27, 2010)

if your spring claw is all the way in, and you are still tilted up, you need an extra spring. Or stiffer springs. Either or.


----------



## NoOneOne (Nov 27, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> if your spring claw is all the way in, and you are still tilted up, you need an extra spring. Or stiffer springs. Either or.



Thanks man, that's what I thought too but wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Dec 4, 2010)

Before you do that, try putting the springs in an arrow formation. This will give you more tension.


----------



## Varjo (Dec 4, 2010)

I used a 10-52 set on a six-stringer Jackson DK2. Needed four springs.


----------



## NoOneOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> Before you do that, try putting the springs in an arrow formation. This will give you more tension.




Already are in arrow formation


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 4, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> Before you do that, try putting the springs in an arrow formation. This will give you more tension.



If i'm correct it works the exactly opposite way


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 4, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> If i'm correct it works the exactly opposite way



You are most certainly incorrect. 

A spring Force looks like this

F = Kx 

K is spring stiffness, F is force and x is displacement. By putting the spring diagonally you increase the displacement, and therefore have more force generated.


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 4, 2010)

are you blocking your trem druing this setup?

if not.. you could be tuning down the strings then by the time you get to the high e the trem has pulled forward from the tension. then you re tune because the low e or B is now flat from the trem moving forward. and endless situation till you end up at full trem claw tension...

i would advise... this.. loosen strings then Loosen the trem claw to mid way.. or and inch or so from the wood..

Block your trem from moving forward or backwards at level proper position. both sides of the trem block in the back.. use business cards or anything in the back that works..






now tune the guitar.. stretch strings tune the guitar, stretch strings and tune the guitar
lock the nut.. and fine tune with the tuners
now unblock the trem.. the trem will go out of level and the guitar will go out of tune.. this is supposed to happen..
NOW adjust the trem claw WHILE HOOKED UP TO A TUNER adjust the tremclaw screws till the trem is level .
when the trem is level.. the guitar will be in tune just like it was when it was blocked..  

If this does not work.. get another spring and do this same process over.. you WILL have success. promise! ... 

Id like to thank the mod MaxOfMetal for teaching me this before he was a mod. <3


----------



## NoOneOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> are you blocking your trem druing this setup?
> 
> if not.. you could be tuning down the strings then by the time you get to the high e the trem has pulled forward from the tension. then you re tune because the low e or B is now flat from the trem moving forward. and endless situation till you end up at full trem claw tension...
> 
> ...




Thx man, really nice instructions although I've tried exactly as you said. It worked with my lighter gauge but this time they're a bit thicker so I HAVE TO add a spring or two. Btw, would it cause any trouble to add 2 xtra springs? Like if I want to use my .09 again do I need to remove any spring? Thx again.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 4, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> You are most certainly incorrect.
> 
> A spring Force looks like this
> 
> ...



You're right  i was just thinking of the perpendicular analysis of the force on a tilted spring compared a straight one,and i forgot that it depends on x on the first place.And to think of,i study mechanical engineering..I go wash dishes now i think


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah man .. add a spring just one at first.. see if you can get it setup level.. If you wanted to go back to lighter strings I guess removing the spring sounds logical if you were able to get a good setup before..


----------

